# Cabela's Redfish Series - Lake Charles



## biglake411 (Jan 5, 2010)

*









The Cabela's Redfish Series will Head to Lake Charles, LA on June 26th
*​ After a very successful event in Delacroix, LA, the Redfish Series will head to Louisiana for the second time in the history of the tour. The event will be held at Prien Lake Park in Lake Charles. The host hotel will be the Inn on the Bayou which offers covered boat parking with power. The hotel is offering discount rates for the anglers.

For more information please visit http://www.saltwaterseries.com/​


----------

